# Tales with orkestro



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

Not sure if in right section to post this.

What are good performance tales with orchestral music, sadly is only in Russian, so dearest hope maybe some in this forum can speak Russian so it can be really entertainment to listening tales and vow classical music.
There is link Pinocchio with music arrangements of Rossini operas. Little Prince tale with orchestral music. The little mermaid follow by music Jean Sibelius and Edvard Greg.
So please is so enjoyable. 
Pinocchio





Sleeping beauty 





The little mermaid


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Francis Poulenc ~ Babar, for piano and narrator... _en français_ _(...the original version)_





Orchestrated (by Jean Françaix),_ this time performed in English._





Stravinsky ~ _L'histoire du soldat_... also _en français_, 
_(a moral fable for instrumental septet and three actors...and one dancer
http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odTpmlO_NI4


----------

